# webcam broadcast lag issue / stickam



## atskade (Feb 27, 2009)

hi i broadcast a lot on the website stickam.com and one day i randomly had a problem with my built in isight webcam (macbook pro) lagging to the viewers. The camera reads fine, as I see it fine in the live player and it picks up fine in Imovie and photo booth, but for some reason when it streams to others, it has an fps of about 3 frames per minute. First I figured it was the stickam website having issues, but it's not. I can broadcast fine from my account using a different computer. So I figured this must be an issue with my internet connection... well I have speedtested my computer and it's showing great numbers, and all my browsers and connection-dependent programs are loading quick and normal. This is a problem specific to broadcasting from my computer on any internet connection.

Does anyone have any idea what this could possibley be?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The best thing would be to do a video chat with iChat with someone, or thru Google Talk, and see if it lags then. If it does, it's your internet connection. If it doesn't, then there is something with the site.


----------



## atskade (Feb 27, 2009)

ichats work fine, no lag,great quality....


it is just through browsers...safari, firefox,

and on any video streaming site that goes through flash


and yes i have uninstalled and reinstalled flash and tested on different browsers.


strangest thing ever...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Same with video chat via Google talk? that one is also browser based.


----------

